

Force-Directed Edge Bundling for Graph Visualization - dtby
http://www.visualcomplexity.com/vc/project.cfm?id=679

======
smanek
It's really easy to hack together a simple force-directed layout engine on top
of Processing.

All you need to do is write a simple physics particle library w/
forces/springs. I wrote one similar to Traer Physics
(<http://www.cs.princeton.edu/~traer/physics/>) over a weekend (Traer does the
math well, but the API is terrible and very incomplete).

For the longest time I was intimidated by force-directed layouts, and would
just rely on static graphviz generated images even though I really wanted
dynamic/interactive ones.

But once I sat down and actually started writing, it wasn't so bad at all.

~~~
Tichy
How many nodes can you handle with processing? I recently tried to write such
a thing using Javascript canvas, but it was too slow for my use case. I
haven't tried it with Web Workers yet, though.

~~~
smanek
Up to around 500 or so while maintaining a decent framerate (say, better than
30FPS in steady state).

I was using Java's Processing though - which I would expect to be considerably
faster than Processing.js. I didn't try decoupling the UI from the
computation/model (since the performance was already more than sufficient for
my needs), but my gut tells me that my physics code was the bottleneck - not
Processing itself.

------
snprbob86
We need a Graphviz for the new millenium. Dot(ty) has helped me produce so
many wonderful images, but this just goes to show that there is a lot more
innovation to happen in this space.

------
joshu
Doesn't seem to do node placement.

------
anigbrowl
Nice paper and the graphs on page 6 really illustrate the power of their
method. But Borland Delphi? Ouch.

